# Show off Welsh and Welsh crosses



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

I've actually had a few Welsh crosses...most accidental, which is why we eventually sold our welsh stallion, but good, sturdy little horses! I don't have pictures of most of them, but I have a couple! First is Max, he was out of my TB cross mare.









Now him and his 12 year old owner are bringing home ribbons at pony shows









This is his full brother as a yearling, Khodi.









Next is Justus, who we still have, out of my mom's Appy/Mustang mare.




























Last is Clarke, out of my mom's Arabian/QH mare. He's a little devil...we also had a filly by these 2 the previous year, same snotty attitude and almost the spitting image, but she was a chestnut.









And first time with the saddle!


Joining Up


----------



## Catalyst (Aug 12, 2008)

Hey Chey! [[It's Jumpit from the EF :wink: ]]
I loooove Summer.


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

*Daisy & Fella*

The first picture is Daisy , she is a welsh section A, her father, brother and sister were all UK and HOYS national champions several times over, sadly for Daisy she was mistreated in her youth and is completly nuts.








The second picture is Fella , he is a welsh section D ( welsh Cob ), In this picture he is 20 years old and is being ridden by my 62 yr old mother.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Hay JumpIt hehe 

Beautiful welsh and crosses!!! That last one... me want!!!


----------



## jwhisperj (Sep 11, 2007)

Boy I'll take Fella in the blink of an eye!! Gorgeous!!


----------

